# Mid Michigan United Haunters Asociation(MMUHA)



## The-Haunter

So after meeting people from the mid Michigan area at the GLFF I decided to try to get a group from our area started. I'm north of Lansing met some guys from midland who may be interested. Are there any others in the area interested? Not quite sure where this will head, but that's what we can discuss. I've tenetivly named it with the acronism MMUHA ( pronounced like an evil laugh). If your interested leave a post and we will see what we can get going on this.
Thanks. The Haunter


----------



## The-Haunter

Thanks to whomever moved this to the right spot. Wasn't sure where to put it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I tried this last year or so...no luck.
I'm in and will host if need be...may be able to get a free spot in the lansing area if that gets more response.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh, thanks for helping to get the facade up!!


----------



## DarkLore

The-Haunter said:


> ... I'm north of Lansing met some guys from midland who may be interested. Are there any others in the area interested? ...


I was raised in Midland and might be back in July. If you get something going in the area while I'm there, I'd love to drop in.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

saaaweet DL!


----------



## The-Haunter

My pleasure..... The facade was awesome in case I didn't say it before. I'm just looking to get Halloween freaks from our area together to help with prop idea chat drink beers whatever . My small town is lacking in the Halloween freak department .... Lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Mine too,though Tater is pretty close to me.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow. i'm finally in mi visiting! i'm in muskegon mi. anyone near by?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not today, how long will you be here?


Dark Angel 27 said:


> wow. i'm finally in mi visiting! i'm in muskegon mi. anyone near by?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I better check this out or Jeff will kill me.

I'm a bit north of Clare by the way.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm in lansing is only 40 min away form me and I'm sure nixie would go too she live 7 blocks away from me LOL .........DA27 I live 30 min from muskegon so does bethane and nixie


----------



## Tater1970

I'm in just let me know and yes Jeff I am a haunt freak.


----------



## My CReePY Garage

I will be in Midland for a couple of weeks in April or May. Visiting in-laws. Maybe I could meet some of you then.


----------



## The-Haunter

So it apears this could be a go ..... Whoo hoo..... What day works best for most.... What location.... I can get us a hall to use for a bit in st johns.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We'll know in a week if we can afford a new polebarn, plans are being drawn up.
I could host if that happens.
I still may be able to get some space in Lansing?

How far can you drive Bill?


----------



## nixie

Dark Angel 27 said:


> wow. i'm finally in mi visiting! i'm in muskegon mi. anyone near by?


I'm in the Grand Rapids area, not far at all!

Haunter- I'd be game if I could muster up the transportation, I don't drive and hubby is stubborn about traveling. I've been trying to start up a group in my area too, not many bites. We have a dozen or so haunters in our neighborhood, although only three of us are on HF (Morbid Mike, my daughter, and myself), I thought between them and the Michiganders on the forum, we could get a good sized group together for make-n-takes, etc. I posted the idea somewhere in Events a while back. Not much luck so far...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I didn't have much luck either.
This seems to be going somewhere now!!


----------



## morbidmike

nixie I'll drive I dont think my wife will go and I want to meet the mich haunters this would be the closest event to us


----------



## Bone Dancer

St Johns in within my drive range. Anything farther I would have to budget for. I guess I'm turning into an old hermit, but I would like to see everyone.


----------



## The-Haunter

After checking my calender the middle of august is the earliest I can do a sat. What availability does everyone else have? We need to set something up before we lose momentum.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Most Saturdays are ok with me. Where are we talking about having the meeting. I vote for St Johns.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm game for almost any location, I would even car pool from lansing to get to st johns...?


----------



## Tater1970

I'm in like I said before just let me know when I'm in for a ride Jeff......lol


----------



## morbidmike

I'm usually available on the weekend's


----------



## nixie

Most weekends are pretty good for me, although I'm thinking we'll be pretty busy in July, so I guess August works best for me too!


----------



## Bethene

Is this going to be a make and take? I might be in, depending on when it is, etc. got some camping trips planned, etc.
Nixie, I never saw your post about a make and take, I guess I don't always think of reading these posts, so if you ever are thinking again, just drop me a message!! I heard of this from Mike, I need to look here more often!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You sure do Bethene, hate to have you miss something like this!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I sent a pm to Scott (Stolloween) but haven't heard back.


----------



## morbidmike

did the caretaker post here yet he's close to you jeff if not closer to st john


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

This is something I'm very interested in, I chatted a bit with The-Haunter at GLFF about trying to get something going, I will touch base with Jacob aka Apetoes to see if this is something he might be interested in...also if it is in St. Johns I would be happy to give anyone a ride that was along the way. I've got a family reunion and concert the first two Saturdays of August (7th and 14th) so anything after that would work for me.


----------



## The-Haunter

Ok so I have a call out to a buddy who owns a hall, waiting to hear back from him. But I will host the first meeting one way or another. I'm thinking it would really just be a meet and greet, informational meeting basically seeing what everyone is looking for out of the club. So bring pictures props ideas etc. Does this work for everyone?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sounds great to me. And as bad as it may sound I know people in here almost more by thier forum name and thier avatar then thier real name. I would suggest that name tags would be in order to help speed intros along. 
Looking forward to the meeting.


----------



## morbidmike

works for me I'm in I've also been talking to some other mich haunters on another forum some of them are interested in coming too maybe it would be worth posting on halloween forum and others like that


----------



## The-Haunter

Feel free to post on the Halloween forum, I'm not a member. Still waiting to hear on the hall but I'll just pick a date if I don't hear from him soon


----------



## nixie

I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## morbidmike

I posted this on halloween forum too hopefully there will be a big turn out


----------



## The-Haunter

Alright everybody we have a date..... Saturday August 21, 1-?..... How does that work for all?. It will be at fountain hall in st johns I'll post the actual adress soon. I'll have a LCD projector and DVD player for video. If everyone brings a munchie of sorts and your own beverage we should be set. Questions.... Ideas ?


----------



## morbidmike

it's good for me


----------



## Bone Dancer

Looking forward to it.
So how many think they can make it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I should be able to.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

damn, i'll be gone by the 22nd. i'm only gonna be here till the end of july. sorry everyone but maybe i can come by and visit some of you guys


----------



## chud

im in sterling hgts mi...thats the east side.let me know if and where everyone is meeting.


----------



## The-Haunter

Ok all.... Here's the facts meeting is on august 21 at 1:00 till ?at fountain hall 4041 s us27 St Johns Mi 48879. Hope to see many many of you there. Can we start an official roll call? I for one will be there. So that's one


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I should be unless something happens.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm in for sure


----------



## Bone Dancer

Me too


----------



## Tater1970

I'm in


----------



## The-Haunter

Add one more from st johns.


----------



## The-Haunter

A little over a week till our inaugural meeting... Is everyone ready and way excited?... It I can help in any way let me know . If it helps to find the hall my big red 80s style van will be parked out front. Questions post or pm me and I'll do my best to help . See ya soon


----------



## Tater1970

cant wait to meet and see everyone


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You scare me.


Tater1970 said:


> cant wait to meet and see everyone


----------



## Tater1970

well not everyone JEFF......LOL


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Tomorrow is the big day...I'm adding my name to the roll call...looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

even me Scott...? lol
it's looking pretty good now, hopping a ride with Bob I think?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> even me Scott...? lol
> it's looking pretty good now, hopping a ride with Bob I think?


looking forward to seeing "most" everyone ...yeah even you Jeff


----------



## The-Haunter

Awesome .... Couple particulars I'll have a LCD projector and laptop so bring videos slide shows etc. If you care to bring snacks that would be cool also. My plan is to keep checking this thread tomorrow so if anyone gets lost post and I'll try to talk you in . It's on the corner of Taft road and business 27 next to KP auto body. Once again called Fountain Hall if anyone wants my phone number pm me and I'll send it to you. Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Just talked to Jacob aka Apetoes and he will be coming also....do you mind if I bring some papier mache works in progress pieces to share with the group?


----------



## The-Haunter

Please do ..... Finished in process whatever


----------



## The-Haunter

Please everyone bring some props to show off.


----------



## apetoes

I'll be there! Hitching a ride with Scott.


----------



## nixie

My daughter and I are tagging along with Morbid Mike. We can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## paulaween

I just found out about it and am gonna try to attend


----------



## nixie

At the risk of sounding like a dummy, what type of media would I bring for the projector? DVD? I'm clueless about that sort of thing, but I'd like to try to bring something.


----------



## The-Haunter

If it can be played on a computer it should work . Pauloween welcome to the forum you should try to show up can't wait to meet other mid mich haunt freaks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

bad news, mother-in-laws well acted up just after I talked with Bob...I can't make it unless i can get it working tomorrow morning....beware of Bob's tales...he keeps them tucked in his boxers!!
Hope I can make it!!


----------



## The-Haunter

Good luck really hope to see ya ...... If not I'll put notes up on the Facebook page( once I create it)


----------



## Dead Girl Scout

Just received word of saturday's meeting and I am planning on coming too. We didn't make it to GLFF this year but attended 2 years ago. Hopefully there will be 2 of us. Glad to see that there are creepy people in our neck of the woods. See you all there.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well, home now, pump needs work, had to call someone in to pull.
wonder how it's going.....? lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jeff, you were supposed to go and take incriminating pictures:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I so wish i could have, back home for second time, repaired more pipe and installed the other shut off valve...they are having fun....they SUCK!


RoxyBlue said:


> Jeff, you were supposed to go and take incriminating pictures:googly:


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Just got back from the first Mid Michigan United Haunters Association (MMUHA) gathering and it was a lot of fun, I would definitely call it an epic success. It was great to see some familiar faces from Great Lakes Frightfest and meet some of the members here on HauntForum. 

This group is off to a great start. A big thanks to Matt aka The-Haunter for organizing this group and a big thank you to the owner of Fountain Hall for letting us use the facility which was perfect for this type of event.

We talked about different projects, did a little show and tell and discussed what we wanted from this group….a lot of possibility here. 

Finally a shout out to Russ and Cheryl Fowler for inviting us to visit their haunt called “Terror on 27” and taking the time from their busy schedule to give us a backstage tour, it was fun and impressive to see the haunt taking shape for the 2010 season and I hope we can make the trip this coming October. 

Thanks again to everyone, it was a lot of fun and I look forward to the next meeting. FYI…I would LOVE an LED mini spot MNT for the next meeting!


----------



## nixie

It was nice to meet everyone, I had a great time! Thanks to The Haunter for putting this together, Stolloween and Apetoes for the inspiring show and tell, Mike for letting us hitch a ride, and Dead Girl Scout for the yummy pecan pie bars! Can't wait for the next meeting! I also vote for the LED mini spot MNT.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Right, what they said. It was great to finely get to see some of the members in the flesh. A great bunch of folks and I am looking forward to the next meet already. And yes, a LED make an take would be great. Thanks again to Matt for getting it started. 
(Boy Jeff, did you ever miss out )


----------



## The-Haunter

Thanks to everyone for coming I think it went awesome. So excited about all the possibilties . I will be working on the facebook page in the next couple of days and will post as soon as it's up. I also would love the mini led mnt. And thank you very much for the behind the scenes visit to terror on 27 so cool and inspiring . See all soon


----------



## apetoes

Had a great time and looking forward to more meetings. A huge thanks for the behind the scenes tour of Terror On 27. It was my first time getting to see a behind the scene look at a haunted house and it was very cool. I have a few photos from the first meeting posted on my blog: http://apetoes.wordpress.com/2010/08/21/inaugural-mmuha-photos/ Not the best quality shots but it's a start!


----------



## The-Haunter

Looks like we have a club photographer..... Lol


----------



## morbidmike

led's led's led's I'm in for the next meeting finally I got friends who are also obsessed with props it's awesome!!!!


----------



## Dead Girl Scout

OK, you guys have to bear with me. I thought I just replied to the last thread, but apparently I didn't. LOL. I'm new to this posting stuff so will try again. OK, here goes: Boy did we have a lot of creative energy filling up Fountain Hall last sat. My thanks go out to Matt for organizing this club meeting and for getting us a place to meet. I also wish to thank Scott and Jacob for hauling their amazing creations from Midland for all of us to ooooooooh and ahhhhhhhhhhh over. We've got a great bunch of creative people coming together to share their knowledge among like minded friends. This is soooooooo cool! We can learn from each other and actually speak the same language. I also am so glad that those of you who came out to Terror on 27 last sat enjoyed the entertainment that we could provide. As a woman, I would have "picked up" a bit, but as Russ was leading the tour I am just so glad that no one got hurt climbing over the rubble.LOL. I am so excited that this club is forming and we have a creative outlet to share. FYI- Normally we have a commitment the 3rd sat of every month, but didn't this last sat. Also thanks Matt for putting together something for us on Facebook.
til our next meeting.


----------



## The-Haunter

Ok all... Facebook page is up please friend and feel free to post away


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i so wish i could have been there! i'll just have to go to next years make and take. at least i'll know people this time around!


----------



## The-Haunter

Sorry was way tired when I posted last night... It's mid Michigan united haunters association . Please post on the wall so I know you've found it . Thanks


----------



## Bone Dancer

http://www.facebook.com/pages/St-Jo...sociation-MMUHA/104077899652993?v=wall&ref=ts

here is a link to the facebook page


----------



## The-Haunter

Oh ya probably alot easier. Thanks Bone Dancer


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I may have us a place in lansing for this month.
Thoughts?


----------



## morbidmike

works for me and probably nixie too!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

another thought for next years meets...I (if I get things straightened up here) can host, granted a bit of a drive for a few of you.
I do have 220 in the garage, welder and air.
Unfortunately no spare rooms anymore...LOL (we now have 2 kids) but can handle overnighters if we need to.
If anyone likes camping, that's an option too, lots of room!!


----------



## The-Haunter

Sounds awesome any ideas for the meeting?. Date? Ideas? Any one wanna lead a make and take or how to?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

someone said LED lighting?
I'm happy just getting there!!


----------



## The-Haunter

I'm definitely up for that ... Will have to talk to dead girl scout see if her and the hubby have time to lead it. I've never done LEDs that worked. Love to learn it though


----------



## nixie

Ooh! Sounds like fun! 

Also, if anyone's interested in traveling our direction, I'd be happy to host a get-together sometime! We have a decent-sized classroom/workroom that we could set up in. I know October is busy for everyone, but if you have time, you guys are welcome to check out all the haunts in our neighborhood tour thingy!


----------



## The-Haunter

Would love to come down in October . A Tuesday eve thing would work the best for me personally .


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Need a date for this month.


----------



## The-Haunter

Agreed like I said the 18th is out for me other than that I'm open. Haven't seen the dead girl scout so not sure if they can lead the led mnt . Do we have any other ideas?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sounds like we need to get in touch with DGS and see if or when they could do a make and take. September and October are a busy time for a lot of us and even more so if you work all week and only have the weekends to do any prop work. 
The 25th is the only time I have.


----------



## The-Haunter

Ok a couple things.... 1 the 25th works fine for me but I really doubt Dgs will be available terror on 27 opens the next weekend. So would anyone else like to offer up something for a meeting?
2..Nixie at the meeting you mentioned that you scored lab coats.... Do you still have them ? And would you be interested in selling/lending them to me ?. My haunt is a lab so would love to use them for the ticket sellers and door workers. Let me know
Ok so I'm done for now let's set up the next meeting


----------



## nixie

Haunter- I would be happy to lend you a few lab coats! I anticipate more mad science kid-parties in my future, so I would kinda like them to stay un-bloody. I hope that's ok. How many would you like? I need to hang on to a few of them for the "lab" at my Halloween party, but I'm sure I have some I can spare.


----------



## The-Haunter

Nixie not a problem not really a blood and gore kinda guy. Thank you in advance would love to borrow like 3 or 4 if you can spare them .


----------



## Bone Dancer

The 25th works for me. Would prefer to have it in St Johns.
As far as the make'n take I am sure we could show up with LED material and between us all make something. Or maybe just do a show and tell with something you did.


----------



## The-Haunter

Ok so just talked to DGS and crew they can't make a meeting in sept as their haunt opens the first weekend in oct. They would love to do a trip to GR to see the home haunts there , if we can do it during the week of course.
They also let me know that they have extra erosion cloth for sale at cost to MMUHA members.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm game for the during the week thing or a regular meeting


----------



## The-Haunter

Personally I'm up for both really don't want to lose momentumn


----------



## Bone Dancer

We need to set a date as soon as possible for one or the other, or both.


----------



## The-Haunter

Ok I vote for the 25th for a meeting of some sorts. Try to figure out LEDs on our own prop show off or whatever. We can talk about the trip to gr at that time. Do I have a second?


----------



## nixie

The 25th should be fine for me. As for the activities, I'm game for anything. If the Sandusky, OH forecast for next weekend is really crappy, our Cedar Point trip may be postponed until that weekend, but I'm hoping for the best. Have any of you been to Halloweekends at Cedar Point? I highly recommend it, it's amazing!

Haunter- I'll bring an assortment of labcoats to the meeting for you to choose from.


----------



## Dead Girl Scout

Sorry, I've been MIA, but am up to my eyeballs trying to meet our deadline for opening the haunt. We have it figured out that we'll never die because we have too much to do. LOL. Russ and I have a suggestion that might work out for everyone. We could demo the LED's sunday, Oct 3rd or saturday Oct 9th. That might give us two meetings in Oct including the trip to GR for Nixie's and Mike's haunt. That may or may not work for you but we know that everyone would like to get them working in their haunts. If these days don't work, we or I should say Russ could demo them in Nov if that would be better. Everyone would make a few LED's at the demo and then you could make the rest at your leisure at home. We would just need a count of light colors that you would want to make and quantity to see if we can pull this off in this short of time. Price of lights depends on color. If anyone is interested we can put together a price list. Each LED light should be less than $2.00 ea, I think, plus power supply. Russ is thinking that this should take no more than a little over an hour to do for building 6 each. Let us know so Russ can put together prices. I'll try really hard to check the forum a little more regularly from now on. Here's to your best haunting season ever.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm up for this


----------



## The-Haunter

Me too I'd certainly be up for that


----------



## Uncle Steed

This sounds great!


----------



## The-Haunter

So let's get votes the 3rd or the 9th . Thoughts might be able to get the hall for the 3rd but definitely not the 9th


----------



## morbidmike

I should be good for the 3rd


----------



## nixie

I'm in!


----------



## morbidmike

are we talking oct or nov ???? I set up the first weekend of oct but I should be ok if I start aft the meeting and go into sunday


----------



## Bone Dancer

As I understand it we are looking at a meeting at the hall in St Johns on the 3rd or the 9th of October.
I can do the 3rd as of right now.


----------



## apetoes

I will have to catch everyone at the next meeting, on the 3rd my wife and I are going to Halloweekends, the 9th will be filled with panic and a mad dash to try to finish too many un-finished props. Looking forward to getting together for a post Halloween recap!


----------



## The-Haunter

Ok so just talked to my buddy about the hall. Unfortunatly it's rented, dgs and crew are still interested in doing the led mnt but we need a spot. May be able to use my studio or the space reserved for the haunt but both are small spaces. Could set up tables in my driveway if the numbers get to high. Thought comments? Were talking about Sunday October 3rd about noon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I will have to check if I can get anything in Lansing if this is an option.


----------



## The-Haunter

Anythings an option. Bone dancer can ride with me from st johns


----------



## Bone Dancer

thanks matt. keep us posted as to when and where.


----------



## The-Haunter

We got a space.... The folks at terror on 27 in addition to leading the make and take have also graciously volenteered to host


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sounds great, need a map or an address of some kind so I can locate it. Also what time are we talking about.


----------



## The-Haunter

Just off the corner of 27 and 57


----------



## Dead Girl Scout

For those of you who need directions to get to the led workshop either go to www.terroron27.com or the address of the haunt is: 8691 S. Bagley Rd., Ashley, MI 48806. We are on the service road to the east of US 127 and just south of M57. I'm not real sure on exact time frame. How does 1:00pm or 2:00pm sound to start the party? Does anyone have a preference? I know some will have a longer drive. Russ thinks the whole thing shouldn't take more than an hour. For those of you coming from the south, we are approx. 9 miles north of St. Johns just off of US 127. It is very easy to find. Exit M57 and turn right at the stop sign and then turn right at the carpool. We are 1/2 mile down on left. For those of you coming from the north, just take the M57 exit and turn right at the stop sign on M57 and then turn right at the service road right next to the carpool. We are 1/2 mile down on left. Do we have a count on how many will be coming? Guess, now I have to get the vacuum out.LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks for the directions, I'm a terrible navigator. I would think 1pm like last time would work. Is there a parts list of things we need to bring. Showing up with some tools would be a good idea too. And we are making it Oct 3rd, right?


----------



## The-Haunter

I'll be there .... No need to vacuum on my account... Tons of time now that my haunt fell through.....


----------



## morbidmike

what parts will we need for the make and take??? and are we set on a date I cant do the first week end in Oct I dont think but I'll see if my daughter want s to come she might beings it will be at a haunted attraction but she is a big lilly LOL


----------



## Dead Girl Scout

Sorry to hear about the haunt, Matt. OK, the Led workshop is planned for Sunday, Oct 3rd at 1:00 pm at Terror on 27. If you have them, bring a soldering gun and one of those "helping hands", the ones with 2,3, or more clips to hold things. We have a couple of them, so if you don't have this don't go buy it unless you want one. We'll supply wire strippers. Bring a snack to share. We have powerade zero in our fridg so if you want something different than that bring your own beverage. I think that might be it, but if anyone has any other questions just ask. See you Oct 3rd.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hey guys, we were talking about posting a couple of pages on facebook for items we were looking for and for stuff we may have to much of. Check the discussion pages.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/St-Jo...sociation-MMUHA/104077899652993?v=wall&ref=ts


----------



## The-Haunter

Dude you rock..... Haven't had time to set that up yet so thank you very much


----------



## The-Haunter

Just a quick reminder to everyone the second meeting of MMUHA is Sunday at terror on 27 directions are a couple posts back. Would love to see all the familiar faces and possibly a few new ones.


----------



## emblmr1

*Hi*

I'm new, and local and will try to attend the meeting this weekend.


----------



## The-Haunter

Hello welcome would love to meet ya


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wish I could make this one, maybe after the season is over.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Hope you guys have a great meeting, I'm going to have to miss this one due to previous commitments....see ya at the next one!


----------



## The-Haunter

Just a quick reminder to one and all led mnt terror on 27 Sunday at 1


----------



## Bone Dancer

Remember to be a good guest. Along with your mnt materials bring some food and drinks. 
See ya there,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ohhhh..driiinks....dang it! lol


----------



## The-Haunter

Just left the second MMUHA meeting thank you very much to the Terror on 27 crew for hosting, led materials and instructions, and the tour of your awesome haunt. They offered to do the led mnt at a later date to all who missed it this time. 
To the GR crew we are still interested in swinging over your way to check out your neighborhood what Tuesday night would work the best for y'all?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just wanted to say thanks to you guys at T27 for hosting the make'n take. It was a lot of fun and LEDs are now on my to-do list. Just have to say it again, the vortex was amazing.
Hopefully we can do the field trip down to GR to see the haunts. Looking forward to the next meeting in November.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Hated missing the meeting, glad it was a success and count me in for next time..plus you wouldn't have wanted me there today anyway....fighting a nasty cold, cough and sinus infection....could have only contributed slime and mucus...and not the good kind. See ya soon.


----------



## Dead Girl Scout

Thanks to all of you for such kind words. Russ really is a great teacher and I had forgotten until watching him sat. Sorry to miss the rest of you but we'll catch you again at another meeting. We are so looking forward to the GR haunts and I know it will be a blast! Glad to hear that the vortex left such a good impression on you Bone Dancer. We must be doing something right. . . . Til' we meet again. . . . . .


----------



## morbidmike

I'm sorry I didnt make it I had pink eye of all things I'll be to the next one


----------



## Hauntiholik

morbid mike said:


> I'm sorry I didnt make it I had pink eye of all things I'll be to the next one


piiiiiiiiiink eyeeeeeeeeeeeeee makes me think of Southpark. Hope you're less infectious Mike.


----------



## The-Haunter

Sorry everyone was sick, but thank you for keeping it all to yourselves. Looks like the plan for our next meeting is a field trip to grand rapids to visit the haunted neighborhood. So let us know when y'all will be set up so we can plan


----------



## Dead Girl Scout

hey, has anyone set up a trip to GR for the home haunts? Know you are all busy, but this is the last week and inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It was a great idea, but I just can't take the whole day. Sorry.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Still looking forward to doing a meet the first part of November sometime. Kinda a picture show and tell day of your props.


----------



## morbidmike

we'll bring pics to the nov meeting I posted the Gr press artical too ....we figured it would be tough for alot of people.........I'm planing to go see stolloween's display


----------



## The-Haunter

Thinking show and tell maybe recruitment drive for November. My dates are open as of now, and I'm pretty sure the hall is open if we want to do it there


----------



## Bone Dancer

I know we would like to do a show and tell in November. I am guessing that Saturdays work best for most of us and Matt says we should be able to get the hall in St Johns again. So which Saturdays works for you. ( Nov 13, 20, 27 ) 
Please post your choice. 

I would also like to suggest that we have a PM list so that info gets directly to you with out having to check a site, but by just logging into the forum.


----------



## The-Haunter

I'm open for any of the following dates just let me know so I can secure the hall. Can't wait to see all again and hear all about your haunt season.
The pm list seems like a good idea to me no idea how to set it up personally


----------



## Dead Girl Scout

We are having our cast party on the 20th, but if that is the only day that will work for everyone else, we'll catch you at the next meeting. The other two dates Nov 13th and 27th are good for us.


----------



## apetoes

The 13th and the 20th work for me, the 27th might work but we are still trying to figure out what is happening with family for thanksgiving. Can't wait to see everyone again!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

13th or 20th....probably be out of town the weekend after Thanksgiving.


----------



## The-Haunter

I'll put a call out to the hall see if the 13 th is available. Should know by monday


----------



## morbidmike

I'm in I'd like to see the 20th but it is what it is


----------



## The-Haunter

A lot depends on hall availability .... Everyone should bring calendars for December so we can set up a Christmas party for December


----------



## The-Haunter

Ok so heard back from my buddy the hall is ours for the 20th, and he wants to attend. So nov 20 at fountain hall st johns, bring props ,bring pictures , bring new recruits and a snack to share. If any want to do video let me know and I'll bring the laptop and LCD. Hope to see you all there( hell maybe we can even get jeff to come this time).
See y'all soon


----------



## The-Haunter

After rereading my post.... Does noon work for everyone?


----------



## The-Haunter

So can we get a loose head count? It's me and maybe 2 more from the st johns area


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry, doesnt look like I can make this one. Just to much going on to fit in a trip down and back.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm out I have my daughter and have to put a new electrical service on a house ...SORRY!!!!


----------



## mtfd66

*I will make it*

Soon my precious, soon the ring will be mine


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I'm planning on attending.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I won't be able to attend, lost my renter and am working on getting the house ready to show.


----------



## The-Haunter

Ok so something came up last minute and I won't be able to host on Saturday. So sorry to all, could we look at Saturday december 4th instead?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Not a problem..looked like there were only going to be a few people able to make it on the 20th anyway....will have to check calendar for December....thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sounds ok as far has I can tell right now.


----------



## Dead Girl Scout

Dec. 4th will work for Russ and I too. Already have it on the calendar. Same time. Noonish?


----------



## morbidmike

I think I'm good 4 the 4th


----------



## The-Haunter

Sorry so late in posting plan is still to do meeting on Saturday new spot. 115 west walker downtown st johns around the corner from aardvark tattoos look for the dragon mural white door W.E.D is the storefront ( my DJ wedding decorating business). Still planning on noon bring pictures props etc. See y'all then . Any questions let me know


----------



## The-Haunter

Just found out that they are doing some stuff locally for that other holiday including a live reindeer if any want to bring their kiddies along I can point you in the right direction


----------



## Dead Girl Scout

Also for anyone coming from the northeast or east, St. Charles Haunted house will be open this fri and sat and your only admission is a canned food. You can see all info here: www.stchauntedhouse.com . They normally put on a good show. Russ and the boys are headed out christmas shopping over to saginaw saturday and plan to stop in on their way.(they must be fast shoppers?, or us girls are in big trouble). Anyways, thought I would post the info incase there is anyone interested. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wish i could make it


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry I missed it. Anybody take any pictures of the meet that you could post?


----------



## The-Haunter

The meeting ended up being Russ my daughter and I just sitting around chatting about haunt ideas and dreams. Do we want to start working on setting up a meeting for January?


----------



## mtfd66

I am Game for a January Meeting.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It all depends on weather and road conditions for me.


----------



## morbidmike

I cant do Jan I dont think but it depends on what day it is


----------



## Bone Dancer

I have kinda got the feeling everyone is waiting for spring for the next meeting. All I been doing is some research on wing animation and getting my build list in order. The shop has a wood stove but you can't paint or glue unless you have a fire going all night. 
Anyway, make a comment on when you think would be a good time for the next meeting.
Or if you are working on something post a picture in here.


----------



## The-Haunter

I've just been waiting to see if there still is an intrest in going on. I'm pretty much game for any time


----------



## morbidmike

lets do Feb come on folks dont let this DIE!!!!!!!


----------



## The-Haunter

Amen brother.... I'm pretty open for feb minus the 12 th celebrating my b-day other than that what works for everyone else. I can still get meeting space in st johns. And what do we want to do?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

would love to do a welding pnuematics gig this year.


----------



## Dead Girl Scout

Russ and I won't be able to attend until after Feb. 16th. Would love to see this group grow. We've just been waiting for someone to light the fire. I've been checking but it's been pretty quiet. Must be the winter blues.


----------



## Bone Dancer

morbid mike said:


> lets do Feb come on folks dont let this DIE!!!!!!!


Don't panic Mike. Like DGS said it's the winter blahs and for me driving around in the winter is something I don't do much. Plus the fact that I can still freeze water out in the work shop. If the weather breaks in Feb I would like to see everyone again and who knows Jeff might show up. So hang tight.


----------



## mtfd66

*February*

I am game for any date just let me know.


----------



## The-Haunter

So if we were to do a march meeting what day would work for all and what do we want to do for it? I'm game for any date but the 19th ( djing a wedding). I can find us space in the st johns area again if that works for all. So speak up kids let's get these meetings going need my Halloween fix..... Lol


----------



## Bodybagging

On a sidenote, We have been kicking around the idea of a Haunters get away weekend out here at DarkSyde Acres towards the end of July, figure relaxation, kicking back with fellow haunters, home and pro alike, as well as a few seminars and make n takes...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sounds interesting Rob, keep us posted on that.

OK folks, time to post ideas and what dates you can make it to a meeting in March.
The St John location works except for the 19th.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well I just got done PMing everyone that posted on the MMUHA thread about a March meeting. Check you date book and see what weekend you have open.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I'm going to have to pass on attending meetings for the next couple of months...hopefully I will be back in the loop come June or so.


----------



## paulaween

I may be to late to respond to this because we are almost half way through the month. But would like to become involved. Have you held the meeting yet? If not could you send me the details? 
I would like to become involved.
thanks in advance


----------



## mtfd66

*Lets do it*

Lets pick a day and do it, unfortunately we will not be able to meet everyones schedule but not doing it at all sucks.


----------



## The-Haunter

Ok so how about the 3rd Saturday in April 12:00 st johns the date would be the 16th


----------



## Bone Dancer

Far has I know it's ok for me.

I was thinking that everyone should be thinking of a make-an-take project that they could present to the group. Something that could be done in a couple of hours or so or far enough along to finish at home. Something you have made, wither or not your the origional builder or not. A parts list and tools needed and if motors are needed maybe a group buy. Think about it.
I was thinking I could do the wire frame hand gig that I made to make the wire hands on and then do a plastic bag rap over the wire. When you got done you would have the board to make more frames and maybe a couple of basic hands to build onto.

So start thinking of projects.


----------



## The-Haunter

Sounds like a solid idea


----------



## Bone Dancer

Is anybody interested in having a meeting this month?
The 16th was put out as a possible date.


----------



## morbidmike

I might be able to do the 16th but not for sure I have my daughter that weekend I like the meeting but they dont impress a 11 yr old LOL!!!


----------



## The-Haunter

So how about everyone brings their best hand creation idea to the meeting. It may spark an idea to someone ... Are we still on for April?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry, can't do April now.


----------



## mtfd66

Anybody have time this month to get together?


----------



## Dead Girl Scout

We're interested in getting together with the group this month and/or next month. The 4th will be here before we know it. I'm wondering if we should just set a time up front so that everyone can get their calendar scheduled ahead of time with our meetings so other things don't come up. Say the 2nd sat of each month at 12:30p.m., at whereever? Probably this first meeting should include everyone's ideas or suggestions for each month and then scheduling everyone in for their month to demo/teach or however you want to work it. There also should include a back up plan for each month in case the presenter has problems and isn't able to do it. This should very seldom ever happen. I hate to get so technical but I'm afraid if you don't organize it somewhat like this, the same things will continually keep happening of other things coming up and no meetings planned for months. How does everyone else feel about this? Matt, is this something that you want to organize? Take a for instance, my art group meets once a month on the 3rd sat at a community center. We have set the calendar up 9 months out with a project planned for each month and also who will be doing it. A supply list goes out in an email the week before the meeting and we are pretty much ready to roll on that date. The person that will be teaching the class is the same person who emails out the supply list. There have been some meetings before the calendar was finished where we just brought something that we have been working on and have used that day to work on it more or finish it. Everyone has something different that they are working on in this case. This has only happened as a precurser to the calendar being done. Anyways, that is my 2cents on this group continuing on. Let's here from everyone else?


----------



## The-Haunter

I am so open to this idea we can do meetings at my studio in downtown st johns if that is acceptable to all so how about the next meeting July 9th at 12:30 115 west walker st st johns. I have a hand demo I could do


----------



## Dead Girl Scout

Matt, this sounds like a great start. We've got to move ahead or we'll die trying. What does everyone else think? At this first meeting we can then decide on what sat. of the month will work for everyone. It needs to be a group effort to make it workable for all involved. By declaring our "set date" for each month, we're basically saying, "that day is already filled" to other things. Also this would give others who can't make it all of the time the precalculated calendar date so they could possibly fit it in during some months. I really do think that this is the best way to make this work. Russ and I are in for July 9th at 12:30.


----------



## Barn Haunter

*Looking for a group here in mi.*

found out about this group from a member on GOE..I'm a haunter from Brooklyn Mi. looking for a group where i might fit in lol


----------



## The-Haunter

Were a small group trying to expand so come to the meeting Saturday and bring ideas


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think we have some friends in common Barn Haunter .
I was able to get out last year and see your haunt, maybe this year I can swing the time.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's not looking like I can make it down to the meeting this time, sorry.
The "set date" idea is great. That makes planning ahead possible, both time and budget wise. And a big thanks to Matt for having a place to meet too. Looking forward to the next meeting already.


----------



## The-Haunter

Ok so it looks like were going to set up meetings for the second Saturday of the month at my studio in st johns @12:30. Would love a head count before meetings so we know if were waiting before we start. I'll offer to do my fast and easy hand demo for monsters etc for the next meeting


----------



## The-Haunter

Ok so I no longer have space available in the st johns area. Were supposed to have a meeting on Saturday I'm scrambling to try to find a new location I'll keep at it if there is an intrest for this weekend . So let me know or if anyone has any ideas for a new spot that could work as well


----------



## The-Haunter

Ok so it sounds as though there is no interest in saturdays meeting so I'll officially cancel it just let me know if there is intrest in continuing to purse this or not 
Talk to y'all soon


----------



## Bone Dancer

As it as worked out the second Saturday of the month is my food co op day. So the third or last Saturday works better. St John worked for me as a location. Gas prices limit my range of travel. I would hate to see this go away.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've been tossing an idea around for the last few years. What interest would folks have if I was able to pull off a weekend event in Aug or Sept? Mostly how to make and takes, show and tells and so on. This would be a once a year event.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Kind like a mini convention sort of thing?
Well one get-together would be better then none. I'd vote for it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I like the idea myself. If I would do it around Jackson I could get us into a couple of haunts for a show and tell (that would be fun), if I do this in lansing I'll see if I can pull some strings and see what happens..you never know.


----------



## nixie

I haven't had internet for nearly a year, so I've been completely out of the loop, I wondered if you guys were still getting together. If you do plan anything, please count me in!! I had a blast meeting up with you guys last year! Also, let me know if there's any way I can help in facilitating a get-together...


----------



## morbidmike

I'd like the show and tell


----------



## The-Haunter

Is anyone interested in doing a year end wrap up/demented Christmas party this year?


----------



## Bodybagging

Jeff, if you guys get around to doing this, this year, you know we are willing to host it here....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I knew you would Rob.


----------



## mtfd66

*Continue with MMUHA or something new*

To one and all, I have an idea and a place to hold meetings. my best friend owns a auto repair garage in Lansing that he said we could use it. I plan On getting monthly meetings, make and takes, and what ever else we can think up started in July. If you would like to encompass MMUHA in these gatherings I would have no problem with that. I will be posting dates and times in the near future. Please let me know what you think, I would rather continue with MMUHA. Thanks for you time.


----------



## The-Haunter

Talked to him about this at great lakes fright fest I think it's a great idea I was bummed when MMUHA kinda flaked out I'm down for this so let's get it going again. Hope to see y'all in July


----------



## mtfd66

*Gathering for July 28th at 1200*

The address is 3131 E Alden Sq, Lansing, MI 48910 it is caled Fleet Service. If you need something welded or just want to learn different ways of welding or using cutting torches come along. Please let me know if you are coming so I can plan for food.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Don't think I would be able to get down there, but I sure wish you guys luck in getting it going again. There is a lot of talented folks in the area and they should have a place to meet and exchange ideas.


----------

